
Cuba’s government is considering using cryptocurrency to bypass US sanctions - notinversed
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2019/07/03/cubas-government-is-considering-using-cryptocurrency-to-bypass-us-sanctions/
======
joeblow9999
good for them. of course cuban citizens may figure out to do the same to
bypass their govt...

